# Ello from north louisiana



## -devil- (Sep 6, 2007)

well i just found this place, while browsing around on the net for some more ideas... so here i am! ... 

who am i tho? .. hmmm well i am Freddy ... born and raised in north Louisiana ... and did some time in south Arkansas (it was not voluntary i swear, my mom drug me up there for almost 14 years before i could move back to Louisiana) ...

now that i am back home ... i have settled down with a family ... living in the country ... (grew up in the city) ... 

i have had an old offset horizontal smoker that i used as a normal BBQ grill ... but a few months ago i decided to give smoking a try ... heh, it changed my life! ... now i want to do it every weekend! ... lol 

i just picked up a few slabs of ribs and some sausage ... filled up the small part with charcoal and lit it ... after spreading the meats out up top .. with a small pan of water ... 

about 4 hours later it was ready ... and a few min after that i couldn't even hardly walk i was so full ... 

yeah i got a lot more to learn ... but i can tell it is gonna be a 'fulfilling' experience... lol ... 

OK enough of the BS .. i could type for days...


----------



## catfish (Sep 6, 2007)

welcom to SMF freddy. This is the place to be if you want to get into smoking. I have learned more than I thought possible here. You might want to check out jeffs free 5 day E-course on smoking. Make sure to ask lts of questions here it will always have an answer .


----------



## chadpole (Sep 6, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF,Freddie. We're glad to have you.There are some more Louisiana people around here that will chime in soon.


----------



## crownovercoke (Sep 6, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.  There is a lot of knowledge here and people are willing to share it with you.  If you have any questions feel free to ask and someone will be along shortly...

Welcome and smoke on


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 6, 2007)

Welcome to SMF the best BBQ site on the net
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You will love it here lots of GOOD info & experience to learn from


----------



## -devil- (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks for the welcomes... 

so far i have been reading through everything ... main thing it is making me ... is hungry! ... looks like i will be doing it again this weekend ... got to go get some meats and such first though ... 

i will be signing up for that 5 day peice for sure ... and i am quite sure i will have questions as i come across stuff ...


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 6, 2007)

Don't forget the Q-view
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Questions are very welcome here
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. It even makes us happy to answer them we all love to share what we have learned & experienced


----------



## ozark rt (Sep 6, 2007)

Hmmm, I did 35 years worth of time in Southern Arkansas & loved nearly every minute of it. But I must say the last 15 years in the Ozarks have been much better. I wonder if it's the scenery or the fact that I'm that much farther away from North Louisiana that makes it better? Oh well welcome anyway.


----------



## wvsmokeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Welcom aboard the SMF Freddy!!


----------



## -devil- (Sep 6, 2007)

i just found out the 'vintage' grill i have .. (IE, rusty) ... is still being made ... never knew i cost that much tho ... it has been around for at least 20 years ... and shows every one of them .. 

a Brinkman Smoke-n-pit Pitmaster ... 

if i had a choice it woulda been the Ozarks as well for me ... but south arkansas is where my mom took us .. (camden to be exact) ... it wasn't to bad ... but at the age i was .. the move sucked ... from a town of 80k+ to one that barely had 12k in it .. lol 

a little later, i am going to head on into town and see what i can find in the meat dept ... then i am sure i will be making a few more posts in some other sections ... hah! ...


----------



## smokincowboy (Sep 6, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF,Freddie


----------



## meowey (Sep 6, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!!  Enjoy the forum!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## t-bone tim (Sep 6, 2007)

welcome to SMF,and hello from Canada ...this smokin thang is addictive 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  see ya in the forums .


----------



## richtee (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice to meetcha, Freddy. Give up the diet now, or don't start one.  Resistance will be futile!   LOL...


----------



## triumph dave (Sep 6, 2007)

Welcome to the site.  I'm from Bossier City, myself, but I ride the Triumph all through N. LA.  Don't forget the 5-day ecourse.  I am on day two myself.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 6, 2007)

*Hey Freddy, welcome and I am glad you finally made it back home. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 6, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## -devil- (Sep 7, 2007)

i have signed up for it .. =) 

a  bike or car? ... i live outside of west monroe ... about a 10 min drive from calhoun or eros ...


----------



## -devil- (Sep 7, 2007)

as for a diet ... haha i gave up on that a while ago ... 260lbs and happy ! ... 

canada eh? ... i spent about a month in thunder bay ontario .. nice country up there ... sure would enjoy that weather right about now lol....

just got back from the store ... have two 4lb chickens ... and two 8lb beef cuts ... gonna get them seasioned up tomorrow .. and prob saturday i will spend the day outside getting a sunburn and smokin my pipe .. while keepin an eye on the fire and such ...


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hello Freddy, and welcome to the SMF. Read around, you'll find plenty of good help from our friendly and helpful members.


----------



## triumph dave (Sep 7, 2007)

a bike or car? ... i live outside of west monroe ... about a 10 min drive from calhoun or eros ..

Bike: 2000 Sprint ST.  I've been through that area a time or two.  We used to have a group that would ride out to Monroe for the Hooters wings.  Rode to Natchitoches over Labor Day for the meat pies.


----------



## topsail girl (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome Freddy, nice to have you with us.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 7, 2007)

welcome to smf. glad to have ya w/ us.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Devil, I know your not in South Louisiana but how bought experimenting and try smoking some crawfish, I realize you would have to boil them live first but I wonder if they would take smoke after. I lived in Carencro just above Lafayette La for 2 years and I sure do miss the good boils we used to have


----------



## -devil- (Sep 7, 2007)

hmmm might be worth a try ... not sure how crawfish would work ... less they are big enough ... will keep my eyes out for a place selling some good ones... 

 but i could picture some lobster working ... 

(i am one of the crazy ones that has taken 8 to 10 lobsters and fixed them up like a crawfish boil ... hey less fighting with the tails and a lot more meat... just takes longer to get done) ...


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome aboard Freddy, glad you joined us!


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Sep 7, 2007)

what a good time I had at the Mardi Gras glad you found this forum post pictures and ask question the people here have the answers
Good Luck and Good Smoking
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## -devil- (Sep 8, 2007)

it can be fun for sure ... i have enjoyed it in new orleans .... in west monroe ... and over in mississippi .. =)


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome Freddy -
 There's pretty to keep you busy here for a lifetime! Enjoy!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome Freddy,

I see you are in the W Monroe area.  I live on the east side of Monroe so shoot me a PM and maybe we can get together and cook something and toss back a few cold ones


----------



## -devil- (Sep 8, 2007)

sounds good to me ... already got some goin right now on my tiny grill...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=8267


----------

